# [Video] How To Uninstall Cyanogenmod Android Alpha From The Hp Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Now you can uninstall if you wish! Here are the steps and the files needed to do so.

go here to obtain the ACMEUninstaller file:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3477-releasealpha2discussion-cyanogenmod-team-touchpad-port/


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks Rev.


----------

